# Gero Hocker (FDP)zum Angelsport und Natura-2000



## exstralsunder (22. Dezember 2016)

Einfach grandios der Mann.
Warum gibt es davon nicht noch mehr?
Unbedingt dieses Video ansehen :

https://youtu.be/rNcrNKhvEao


----------



## racoon (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gero Hocker (FDP)zum Angelsport und Natura-2000*

Das Video hat aber schon ein paar Tage auf dem Buckel, auch wenn es dadurch nichts an seinem zutreffenden Inhalt verloren hat. Ganz großes Kino was der Mann sagt. leider erhält er in dem Video - wie nicht anders zu erwarten- nur sehr wenig Beifall für seine wahren Worte.


----------



## exstralsunder (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gero Hocker (FDP)zum Angelsport und Natura-2000*

Ja ist vom September-sehe ich auch gerade. Nichts destotrotz: grandios. Wäre für mich ein Grund FDP zu wählen..


----------



## schlotterschätt (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gero Hocker (FDP)zum Angelsport und Natura-2000*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320176&highlight=gero+hocker


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gero Hocker (FDP)zum Angelsport und Natura-2000*

danke schlotterschätt, klar sind wir da dran - hier noch mehr.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322882

Durfte ihn bei der HV des AVN persönlich kennen lernen, als Politiker für Angler einer der Guten, als Mensch angenehm.


----------



## gründler (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gero Hocker (FDP)zum Angelsport und Natura-2000*

Das Video geistert seit Wochen über Jäger und Angler Handys,irgendwer  hat da nen Whatsapp Video von produziert ^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gero Hocker (FDP)zum Angelsport und Natura-2000*

Ich mach das hier mal dicht, damits zu nicht sehr zersplittert, wir haben ja die ganzen Threads bereits zum Thema (siehe Link)


----------

